# Sea of Green



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2011)

5x6x8' room; 4x4 tray + (2) 6"x4' trays 

I have recently combined my efforts in attempt to make thing easier on myself. So I am doing one room of all the same strain for my 4 patients plus myself.


30 Lemon Skunk x OG#18 's. All within 4x4" rockwool cubes set atop expansion slabs. Currently vegging at 2 feet tall, they have a few more days until the flip. They will reach 3 feet by 5 days and will be set on their 12/12 path to becoming 5-6 foot monsters.  

This time i am going to try and keep some good progress pics and not just post the end result.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 17, 2011)

looking good kushman yh i try to only run 1 strain per res. can really tune in that way


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea the SFV is a little more of a stretcher, plus the mom was behind on clonage material when i needed the clones so i took all i could from my lemon skunk x og mama...im gonna miss the SFV for a few months but i think ill get by. 

Sucks cause both of these strains DO grow good together using the same res...alas time did not permit.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 17, 2011)

the way the cookie crumbles..i luv my og #18..im xcited to see wat the lemon skunk bring to the table


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like fun......color me in.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so bad at updates:hitchair:


----------



## nugatronica (Jan 30, 2012)

Dude looks awesome update whenever you can you must be busy!
ONE LOVE


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 30, 2012)

This room finished and I didnt even get a finished picture  I actually had some root rot and this was the last time I did a wool on wool grow in a 5 time daily ebb n flow. 

Sorry guys


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

dont feel bad,  im right there with ya brother.....lol.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 9, 2012)

sorry to here about your root rot but i will be here watching


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2022)

Redemption?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 15, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Carty (Apr 16, 2022)

Nice.... and good to see someone not confusing this with a SCROG grow like they do.  nope, this is a Sea of Buds and thus Sea of Green.   Love everything your doing bro, looks like your otw to a nice harvest.   cannot wait to see the buds a swaying...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Redemption?View attachment 293912


How may plant in you sea of green, what size grow space and what size pots do you use for this type of grow. Are they autos and all the same strain. Sorry maybe I should look back for some answers…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How may plant in you sea of green, what size grow space and what size pots do you use for this type of grow. Are they autos and all the same strain. Sorry maybe I should look back for some answers…



In the second set of photos from 2022…
8 
5x9x8’
6” Rockwool cubes
All OG kush

The thread is 11 years old now so it was kind of a joke. Obviously not the same grow anymore not even the same grow room or house


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 8
> 5x9x8’
> 6” Rockwool cubes
> All OG kush
> ...


Didn’t even notice that but nice grow anyway I think


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

I felt the thread was a let down so I had to kinda redeem myself hahaha and since I recently did a LST/Screen/Sea of green style with no intro I felt it was a good place to end this post.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Didn’t even notice that but nice grow anyway I think


What size pots?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What size pots?


6” rockwool cubes ive never been able to grow the best weed using soil.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 6” rockwool cubes ive never been able to grow the best weed using soil.


So you just leave the 6” cubes in water to collet what they need? I haven't seen this yet…I I imagine the roots eventually find their way to the pan and go crazy right?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

The cubes sit in a tray. The tops of the cubes have 1/4” drip lines and get watered from a 55gal 3 times a day when the lights are on. They drain into the tray and outdoors to my grass/gardens.

But yes you can flood and drain from a reservoir and let them drink what they need. That might be easier. But they do cross contaminate easier that way so I much prefer drain to waste.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> View attachment 294105


Nice trunk


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice trunk


I can put my bike in it


----------

